
Ask HN: How ‘minimum’ was your Minimum Viable Product? - bradtx
How much time did you spend building it before marketing it to others? Did anyone at any point refuse to buy it&#x2F;use it&#x2F;take it seriously due to UI or lack of features?
======
Rannath
I drew some UI on paper and had a hand-full of use cases and some 1000 mile
architecture. I got a round of, "I could use that," from some of the intended
audience.

